

Ask HN: Self Hosted Alternative to Campfire - steverb

We really like Campfire and need that sort of functionality, but due to security restrictions (outside of our control) we need something we can host on our own servers. Any recommendations?
======
smiler
IRC. Setup an IRC server, turn on logging, install a web IRC client and there
you go.

